# Porn in the bedroom?



## lunchbox1588 (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone reenact a porn film playing in the background with their partner?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope. They usually call us for ideas.


----------



## lunchbox1588 (Dec 30, 2013)

ohh do tell lol


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't, that would be cheap salasciousness.

Ask swami a question.


----------



## lunchbox1588 (Dec 30, 2013)

swami?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Look it up.


----------



## lunchbox1588 (Dec 30, 2013)

on this site or google?


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

STBX was very inexperienced when we first started, but she was open minded enough to use porn as a learning source. I remember one weekend we didn't leave bed whole 2 days, we just stayed in bedroom and trying out everything we saw on the screen.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

My wifes idea of porn is 'The Waltons'...... Nite Jon-boy.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

LOL! @ some of the responses. Awesome. We use it in the bedroom from time to time, we really like the ones where the chick is obviously into it if you get my drift! We don't re-enact the scenes, don't feel the need too not that there is anything wrong with using it as an aide that way! Some people will be dead set against it for various reasons, but there is no problem as long as you or your partner don't need it EVERY time to achieve an O.


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully this thread will stay constructive...

Sometimes porn (can we call it erotica?) can raise expectations that a partner does not fulfill - "I don't look like that." or "I don't want to do that." Unfortunately, the couple's communication is so poor that these discussions never happen so more conflict and tension are the unintended result.

Lots of folks have strong opinions and feelings about erotica from their heritage (upbringing, religion, etc.) that might not even be conscious or able to be articulated. Some people have no problem with a violent shooting or horror film but cannot tolerate seeing an explicit sex scene.

So I suppose the ideal situation is:
good communication;
positive self-esteem;
common likes/dislikes of genre of erotica;
privacy.

I wonder if successful erotica in the bedroom is like a gun-loving couple going to the firing range together?


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Acting out scenes as we are watching? 

No, I never tried that but it seems like it would be very distracting. If you are that into porn you should probably quit using it.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Reenact what's on screen? Never have.

Enjoyed watching for its own sake, leading to some fun for us? Many a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

anon pink said:


> nope. They usually call us for ideas.


zzzzzzziiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If my wifee one night, pulled out her laptop and voila, porn on it.....she's nudging me......OH MAN YES!!!


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

rubpy3 said:


> STBX was very inexperienced when we first started, but she was open minded enough to use porn as a learning source. I remember *one weekend we didn't leave bed whole 2 days, we just stayed in bedroom and trying out everything we saw on the screen*.


That is my biggest fantasy: having wild sex the entire weekend. 


I asked my husband to show me some porn videos that he watched and I showed him mine. We were both surprised to learn each other's taste, completely opposite.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Mike_O said:


> Hopefully this thread will stay constructive..
> 
> I wonder if successful erotica in the bedroom is like a gun-loving couple going to the firing range together?


Interesting thought because one activity is passive while the other is active, though both call for certain props and a mutually agreed upon goal. 

In our case our personalities remain constant. Mr. Pink is eclectic and likes just about everything. While I'm highly selective, LOVE certain genres and hate others. No middle of the road with me, while H is firmly in the middle on everything. Which can be really annoying.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes. But its challenging to have a whole football team and cheerleader squad show up on cue.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Yes. But its challenging to have a whole football team and cheerleader squad show up on cue.


That almost sounded like a, "Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?" response.

Which, given the context, makes Pinky and the Brain a lot more disturbing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Yes. But its challenging to have a whole football team and cheerleader squad show up on cue.


OP lobed that one right to you Deejo!


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nope, we only get to watch about 5 mins of it, If that when we put a porno on:lol:


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

How refreshing to see that the posters so far have responded in such a manner - that is, that there CAN be a constructive place for porn in a marriage...and it CAN enhance marital sex.

Thank goodness no one has thrown in the 'porn is pure sexual exploitation of women' line. I hope they don't.
Lets keep this thread the way it was intended.

Nite Jon-boy!


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

kitty2013 said:


> I asked my husband to show me some porn videos that he watched and I showed him mine. We were both surprised to learn each other's taste, completely opposite.


Although your tastes are different, your willingness to share openly is a positive testament to your relationship. I think a lot of folks wish they could do the same but, due to inhibitions, cannot.


----------



## lunchbox1588 (Dec 30, 2013)

askari said:


> How refreshing to see that the posters so far have responded in such a manner - that is, that there CAN be a constructive place for porn in a marriage...and it CAN enhance marital sex.
> 
> Thank goodness no one has thrown in the 'porn is pure sexual exploitation of women' line. I hope they don't.
> Lets keep this thread the way it was intended.
> ...


I agree I was torn on how this thread would be taken. I have gotten some fresh ideas on how to introduce this into my love life aswell.


----------



## johndz (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL, my wife was courious about porn, then one day I showed her. But she took very seriously critizing all of false, nad of course it is.
We men are very phisical, we like to see and the movie is enough.
Women too, but they extra effort to get aroused fo porn, they have to see as if they were in the situation, if they see just the movie, maybe dont work


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> We sometimes use porn as a foreplay tool...and often mimic what we are seeing. We seldom last through an entire "good porn" in one sitting...lol I love porns with a story line...


My husband and i often do the same  even if one of us were tired or not really in the mood at first ...... watching and trying to do what we were watching often got him/her in the mood and fast 

Also by watching porn it would open up avenues to discuss certain topics of sex that may had been uncomfortable to bring up ?!? While trying to select a vid to watch we'd often try to decide which " category " to browse thru and by suggesting " bdsm " that first time ........ made raise his eyebrows and put a naughty smile to his face


----------



## ness366 (Dec 24, 2013)

No, we don't need..


----------

